# What is good for balancing hormones?



## wren900

Hi All

Every month just before ovulation i get dizzy around day 9, on day 10 i start to feel week and on the day i ovulate (usually day 11 or 12) i get a really bad migraine that lasts one and a half days and sometimes 3 days, i am pretty much wiped out for the week and it seems to make me more ill each month. I went to the doctor today and she said it is highly unusual that anyone would get a migraine during ovulation, she was unable to help me and even had to pop out and ask another doctor what she should say to me. I was told i will not be referred to a hormone specialist unless i take medication and if that doesn't work i might get referred then. In the end she told me to take strong paracetamol when i feel the symptoms coming on. I am finding all this very stressful as i have to take a few days off work each month when this happens. If anyone has an ideas or know of a supplement that might help i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Hopefulshell

Hi

I've got PCOS with very irregular cycles and often have dizziness before AF is due. Have you ever tried something like accupuncture? It can help to rebalance the body so might be worth a try if you don't like the idea of taking painkillers every month. I had accupuncture as part of my IVF prep in round one but don't remember if it helped my dizziness or not! It didn't help to regulate my cycles although in all fairness I have got a medical reason for not ovulating frequently! Maybe a nutritionist could help by suggesting which foods to increase and which to avoid to help your headaches. In my experience nutritionists are very pro supplements so might suggest you try something specific. 

Sorry - I don't really have an answer but didn't want to read and run.

I hope you find the answer for your headaches. I suffered from chronic tension headaches for two years 24/7 so fully sympathise with how debilitating it can be  

X


----------



## wren900

Thanks Hopefulshell for your advice i tried acupuncture last year for something  else i might consider it again but i just cant afford it right now. I was seeing a herbalist for 3 months but it worked out far too expensive and didn't help with the headaches at all. thanks again x


----------



## Hopefulshell

Sorry those things didn't help   Yes, alternative therapies can get pricey that's why I stopped accupuncture after having it for 18 months as it was costing a small fortune!! 

Some other things I've just been thinking about - Maybe a form of relaxation might help to ease your symptoms? Although it's a hormone thing your muscles will be tightening in response to the pain. Maybe an Indian head massage or other form of relaxation might help to at least ease the tension enough to stop you having to take time off work? As you have a regular cycle you know what day the migraine is likely to strike so perhaps trying some relaxation exercises around that time might help? A different scenario, but I'm pregnant and suffered with a week's worth of migraines when I came off steroids. As I couldn't take drugs I found white noise (free on YouTube) was surprisingly helpful for reducing the pain ... Have you ever heard of a TENs machine? I'm using one for labour but are recommended for lots of ailments. I'm not sure it's safe to use on your head (you'd have to check) but it does help to relax your muscles so perhaps applying it to your shoulders etc may help relieve tension build up? Have a little Google to see if it can be used for headaches. The machines can be hired from places like Boots rather than rushing out to buy one. 

Maybe a cheaper option to consider? Fortunately I don't suffer from migraines but many ladies do so I'm sure a bit of Googling would yield suggestions from others who've gone down the alternative route rather than taking meds. Maybe ask at your local pharmacy too if the Drs are only suggesting drugs.

Good luck

X


----------



## wren900

Thanks again! i will do some research on the Tens machine I've never heard of one before. I started doing yoga and went to a few different classes, i try and practice a bit of yoga and Pilates for half an hour most evenings but i've done none of this for over a week now cause of the headaches. I am going to try meditation also as i have heard that it is good, its just difficult to keep up the routine when i get the headaches. Thanks for your help x


----------

